# Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Ralph's (Dirtistasty2) Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6*

A fellow member on here brought me his badly swirled dub a couple weekends ago for a 95% correction. While it was very well maintained, it definitely had its share of swirls from improper washing. To make a long story short, I think we got it...

*Products Used via PC:*
Exterior:
Meguiar's 105/Yellow
Menzerna SIP/Orange
Menzerna IP/White
Duragloss #105
Engine:
P21S Total Auto Wash
303 Protectant for hoses/plastics
Wheels:
P21S Gel
Meguiar's APC 10:1
NuFinish Sealant

*Hood Before*








*Trunk Before*








*Hood After one pass with M105/Yellow*








*As you can see, M105/Yellow causes some fairly bad hologramming partly because I was moving a bit quickly. However, a ton of correction can be done in just one pass. It's a trade-off but so very worth it.
*Hood After SIP/Orange*








*Fender After SIP/Orange*








*I actually still noticed a slight bit of hazing left, so I ended up finishing down with IP/White after these pictures to get it even better looking.
*Wheels Cleaned*








*Engine Bay Before*








*Engine Bay After*








*All Done (DuraGloss #105 as LSP)*


































_Modified by FliGi7 at 12:04 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

Kudos .. great job ... did ya give him washing tips?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (Jesstzn)*

Boy, did I!








I did a small writeup for him on the proper procedures/techniques/materials/equipment for preventing this from happening in the future. He was quite appreciative.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Boy, did I!








I did a small writeup for him on the proper procedures/techniques/materials/equipment for preventing this from happening in the future. He was quite appreciative. 

I have a template that I use and modify it to the car I did showing what we did and now how to keep it maintained that way .. I usually put it on the front seat of the car and I do a run through when they pick it up.


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

Once again nice work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still admire my cars paint since you worked your magic


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (Jesstzn)*

Sounds like a good idea. I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (GTI4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4ME* »_Once again nice work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still admire my cars paint since you worked your magic









Glad I can be of service


----------



## me (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

It looks like Meg's 105 is pretty nice. I'm planning on getting some for myself soon.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *me* »_It looks like Meg's 105 is pretty nice. I'm planning on getting some for myself soon.

It does not play very well once the pad gums up, thus requiring about 4-5 pads for a sedan size car to avoid inducing more holograms/buffer trails than necessary. On a fresh pad, it cuts quickly and leaves little trails behind. However, after a couple passes, it deteriorates a bit, ensuring that you'll need to use a slightly more intensive intermediate step between compounding and your LSP application, such as SIP/White instead of a usual IP/White. 
I love the stuff, I am just still learning how to properly use it. 
Here are the tips I know thus far from experience and others:
- Spritzing the pad with QD really helps it finish down better
- New pads finish down very well with M105 (considering it's a compound), but once it starts gumming up, it begins to leave behind more marring/hologramming than I'd like
- It has a very short work time, which can be good or bad, depending on the application
- If it splatters, you will spend very much time getting it out of the crevices of the car, please believe me


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *me* »_It looks like Meg's 105 is pretty nice. I'm planning on getting some for myself soon.

You won't be disappointed. It can leave some hazing depending on the clear, but it usually does do most of the correction in one pass.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (Buegie)*

looks better than new


----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (Dutchmastr9)*

Looks mint, i got to do the same thing, my Uni-Black is covered in swirls


----------



## Dirtistasty2 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (vdubkid4life)*

You really did do an awesome job, Jon. A lot of the areas have zero scratches in the clear coat! I've got new carwashing supplies btw... I'll do my best to try to keep it scratch free.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (Dirtistasty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirtistasty2* »_You really did do an awesome job, Jon. A lot of the areas have zero scratches in the clear coat! I've got new carwashing supplies btw... I'll do my best to try to keep it scratch free.









Glad you like it, and keep to the good washing technique http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Ralph's Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

Great work. The paint looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

x 2


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BerkR32)*

looks awesome! thats a nicely modded MKIV though







i just did mine yesterday


----------



## Cycle_Michael (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Ralph's (Dirtistasty2) Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

First off, great job on that car. I actually worked on a black 2001 VR6 Jetta last summer, so I know what a PITA that clear over black can be!








You achieved incredible correction in a single pass...very impressed by the combo you used and how they worked together. I have a PC and my most aggressive combo is OPT Compound and an LC orange pad. I'm seriously considering moving to a yellow pad and I was thinking about Hyper Compound for it. But after seeing your pics I'm thinking about trying Meg's 105 with it.
How long did you work the Meg's? Does it dust badly?
So just to be clear...you did 1 pass with yellow/105, 1 pass with orange/SIP, 1 pass with white/IP and then your LSP? How long would you say it took you to correct the entire car, start to finish? I mean, pre-wash through totally finished. Just for the exterior. Thanks and great job again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Ralph's (Dirtistasty2) Black 2001 VW Jetta VR6 (FliGi7)*

WoW.
Really makes me miss my '01 Wolfsburg (Black on Black). 
Truly, nothing looks as nice as a freshly polished black car. For about 10 minutes, right before the dirt is magnetically drawn back to the masterpiece!


----------



## Dirtistasty2 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Ralph's (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_WoW.
Truly, nothing looks as nice as a freshly polished black car. For about 10 minutes, right before the dirt is magnetically drawn back to the masterpiece!

Haha! So very true! After a just a couple days outside it it looks almost ready for another wash. That coating he used after the detail seems to help a lot tho.


_Modified by Dirtistasty2 at 7:43 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's (Cycle_Michael)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cycle_Michael* »_First off, great job on that car. I actually worked on a black 2001 VR6 Jetta last summer, so I know what a PITA that clear over black can be!








You achieved incredible correction in a single pass...very impressed by the combo you used and how they worked together. I have a PC and my most aggressive combo is OPT Compound and an LC orange pad. I'm seriously considering moving to a yellow pad and I was thinking about Hyper Compound for it. But after seeing your pics I'm thinking about trying Meg's 105 with it.
How long did you work the Meg's? Does it dust badly?
So just to be clear...you did 1 pass with yellow/105, 1 pass with orange/SIP, 1 pass with white/IP and then your LSP? How long would you say it took you to correct the entire car, start to finish? I mean, pre-wash through totally finished. Just for the exterior. Thanks and great job again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Meg's #105 doesn't dust too badly (like Menzerna), but it does dust a bit. Just make sure you have everything taped off so any splatter/dusting doesn't get caught in the crevices (really learned my lesson on this one). 
You are correct on how many passes/products I used. From start to finish it took about 9 hours.


----------



## barrijm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Ralph's (FliGi7)*

Excellent work.
Not sure if it was mentioned, but what size pads did you use? I was using 4" yellow CCS pads and they seemed to add more swirls than they removed w/OHC. In my case I definitely went to aggressive with my pad/product combo when all I needed was SIP/Orange.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I used 6.5" pads for this one.


----------

